# Ebay auction



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Someone looking to upgrade to SLR digital may want to watch this item. Doesn't appear to have a reserve price.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=43456&item=3865765624&rd=1


----------

